# fs 90r weed trimmer



## longbowch (May 1, 2013)

Does anyone know is there a special tool for adjusting the high and low on the carb? It is'nt the slotted screw like the chainsaws. Where can i get one?


----------



## XSKIER (May 1, 2013)

Brand new? Screw on fuel cap? My '11 KM 130 R has slotted screws for the H&L screws with limiter caps. If it is in fact that new, you may consider having the dealer adjust it for you.


----------



## XSKIER (May 11, 2013)

After careful consideration of your problem, I've found this for you. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261212838566?redirect=mobile

Free shipping too!


----------



## longbowch (May 11, 2013)

XSKIER said:


> After careful consideration of your problem, I've found this for you.
> 
> Stihl Carb Adjusting Tool | eBay
> 
> Free shipping too!



Thank you for your help!


----------



## russhd1997 (May 12, 2013)

Before you buy anything make sure that the carb is actually adjustable. The one on my BR 600 blower isn't! The manual for my blower says that it will have a sticker near the adjustment screw holes if it is adjustable and no sticker if not. It may be the same for the trimmer.


----------

